# taking care of the feral cat house



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

for those of you who take care of the outside kitties...do you clean there houses too? or do you just leave them alone for the cats to hang out in?


I have a dog igloo on my front porch for the outside cats to eat/sleep in. one cat tends to spray the inside or the igloo. so every now and then I have to clean it with nature's miracle to get rid of the smell.

then in the summer time im going to take apart the igloo and give it a good rinse with soap & water. I did that last summer. 

thanks


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Nothing wrong with cleaning them. Esp if they are spaying on them. I use natures miracle to clean up traps, houses and affected items like towels and sheets too.


----------



## daperlman (Mar 22, 2014)

We have 2 of these http://www.wag.com/cat/p/kh-pet-products-outdoor-kitty-house-olive-107570
and 1 of these Welcome to The Kitty Tube Store. I put heating pads in them and wash or replace the covers. Although our ferals never pee in them. They do track dirt and leaves in there.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the kitty tube. I hadnt seen one before. I posted it on my fb and Pinterest for people who have feral cats. Plus its made in the US!










I like the awning option too!


----------



## daperlman (Mar 22, 2014)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Thanks for sharing the kitty tube. I hadnt seen one before. I posted it on my fb and Pinterest for people who have feral cats. Plus its made in the US!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the awning option too!


The awning now comes with it. It is around $100. The supposedly were planning on making heated pad for inside .. but I just bought this kind K&H Extreme Weather Kitty Pad? & Cover - Outdoor Heated Cat Beds, Pads, & Bowls - Cats
and it snapped right into place. I did have to work the electrical wires behind the insulation and out through the sides. But I feel much better when the temp drops. I stuck a heat sensitive spy cam in the top. At first it only caught a possum in there... but once they figured out what was inside they sleep in it vs the K&H houses - when it is really cold ... sometimes up to three of them. When it is below 10 degrees ... I am convinced that the shelters and heated mats are the difference between death, injury vs happy healthy ferals. 


spycam inside the kittytube: Inside the Kitty Tube - YouTube


----------

